# Sourdough Starter Profile.



## BGKYSmoker (May 24, 2021)

Im going to get things together for some Amish SS.

My starter has developed a really nice profile. I took 50g of it and put in a jar, added 1/2c KA Bread flour and 1/3 cup water. Going to be a SD Boule this week.
The larger amout of starter is fed and going in fridge for while.


----------

